# book matched table slabs



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

cleaned this set of book matched 5/4 ambrosia maple table tops up today for a buyer. got my little grandson logger over helping and making good money on is summer vacation. got train them early and cash sure helps he loves it. help me sticker and seal all the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2015)

Great lumber and junior woodworker! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2015)

Some nice stacks there brother! And a chicken in every post too, LOL.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Great lumber and junior woodworker! Chuck


lol he trys to pick the biggins up --its pretty funny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Some nice stacks there brother! And a chicken in every post too, LOL.



lol that's t-rex hes the boss. and a dam good watch dog you know when somebody or somethings back there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 9, 2015)

I knew someone that had a watch goose once, never heard of a watch chicken, but they do have good eyesight. My neighbor has a parrot that barks like a dog, funniest damn thing I ever heard.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 9, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I knew someone that had a watch goose once, never heard of a watch chicken, but they do have good eyesight. My neighbor has a parrot that barks like a dog, funniest damn thing I ever heard.


that dam bird feeds the duck along with the hens and my manx cat catches mice and gives them to the rooster thems some strange animals

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Horatio (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh my....That's an amazing stock of wood you've got there. You and your grandson have got plenty to keep you busy, that's for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

